# Any Fluval Profile 1000 owners?



## George Farmer

Hi all,

I'm considering getting a Fluval Profile 1000 (stainless steel finish).  Originally I wanted a 1500 or 1200 but they're discontinued.

The idea is to replace my 120 x 45 x 45cm, as it's already becoming too shallow for my fast-growing angelfish. 

The Profile is 65cm tall, 100cm long, 48cm deep.  Although I'd prefer a little more depth front-to-rear, I think these dimensions would really suit the tall-bodied angelfish.  Total volume is around 275 litres.







It has a drilled base which I really like too.  I'll upgrade the supplied 305 external with a G6 or even FX5.  Inline CO2 and heater.  Black background so they'll be virtually no equipment on view (the pipework fitted to the drilled base is black).  It comes supplied with 4 x 39w HO T5, so there's more than enough light.

With a viewing aspect ratio that is very near the golden ratio (0.65 vs. 0.62) I reckon this could make for some nice aquascaping.

Although I tend to prefer open-top for aquascaping I can't deny the advantages of a hood - no jumping fish, less evaporation and less energy to heat.  

The side-opening doors aren't an issue, as it's going to be situated in a large room.

Are there any Profile 1000 owners (or other models) out there?  What are your thoughts on them?

I'd also be interested to hear what other folk think to this style of aquarium.

Cheers,
George


----------



## andyh

personally i think they look cool.

I saw a few when they first came out and was impressed.

You have highlighted my only concern which limits there use, which is the side opening doors. If you have no problem with the rest should be easy.

And i am sure a man of your calibre can scape around the drilled base etc.


----------



## Ian Holdich

They have these in my local LFS, and i personally think they look to clinical. They'd be great in a up to date dental surgery. Again, they haven't sold to many due to the side opening doors. If you look at peoples lounge tanks, they'll normally be in a corner, which means only one entrance to the cabinet, and on a 1000, it'd be like going pot holing trying to get to your filter and C02.

The one thing they do have IMO is a solid build.


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, Andy.

Ian - next you'll be saying you prefer the Fluval Roma tanks!! 

Seriously though, the side opening isn't an issue for me. If I get one it's replacing this -





You can see the aspect ratio is all wrong for tall-bodied fish.


----------



## clonitza

I think Profile 1000 is kinda small for angelfish, though it looks nice, I'd try and find a 500l, maybe some still have the 1500 in stock. I prefer the big fish - big aquarium combo.

Best,
Mike


----------



## George Farmer

clonitza said:
			
		

> I think Profile 1000 is kinda small for angelfish, though it looks nice, I'd try and find a 500l, maybe some still have the 1500 in stock. I prefer the big fish - big aquarium combo.
> 
> Best,
> Mike


That was the idea mate - a 1500.  Can't find any, and have had Hagen looking too.

I think 275 litres is ok for the medium-term.  Not much else going in there, 7 angels and 30 rummynose.

Also, as I said, the ratio of width to height (aspect) is suited to tall fish.


----------



## clonitza

Then why don't you upgrade only your aquarium to a custom made rimless opti-white 120x45x65 and buy a Fluval lid or ask someone to make you a silver one? Your cabinet looks nice so there's no need to replace it.


----------



## Gary Nelson

George, can you explain to me how a drilled tank will connect up to an external filter.... i'm a bit of a beginner and still learning.  
I have also been looking into a new tank, I have been looking at the new 'Phoenix' range coming into MA and they seem to be drilled - I suppose mainly geared up for reef use.

Can the drilled tanks be used in a planted aquarium?


----------



## George Farmer

clonitza said:
			
		

> Then why don't you upgrade only your aquarium to a custom made rimless opti-white 120x45x65 and buy a Fluval lid or ask someone to make you a silver one? Your cabinet looks nice so there's no need to replace it.


You've not seen the cabinet in the flesh and up close.... 



			
				viper3770 said:
			
		

> George, can you explain to me how a drilled tank will connect up to an external filter.... i'm a bit of a beginner and still learning.
> I have also been looking into a new tank, I have been looking at the new 'Phoenix' range coming into MA and they seem to be drilled - I suppose mainly geared up for reef use.
> 
> Can the drilled tanks be used in a planted aquarium?


Instead of the usual external inlet and outlet that hang over the aquarium sides or back, these drilled tanks have a bulkhead that connects the filter hoses to vertical inlet and outlet solid pipes that protrude from the aquarium base.

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/to ... nt-filter/


----------



## sanj

George,

why dont you go bespoke, is the cost a big issue or are you looking for a relatively short term tank? Maybe you are wanting this for a future article and therefore considering an off the shelf "more accessible" tank. 

I know from my own personal experiance that I would soon not be satisfied by the restrictions of that design, but I dont know your context. If its personal and for you and your family I would invest in somthing more intune to you and your future purposes.


----------



## sanj

That alcove is asking to be filled, not a another slightly bigger tank.


----------



## George Farmer

sanj said:
			
		

> That alcove is asking to be filled, not a another slightly bigger tank.


 I wish.

You've clearly not met Mrs Farmer!

One day mate... One day.


----------



## Ian Holdich

aaahhhh the bain of many a fishkeepers/scapers life. Listen to this then, my wife says i can get a new tank, but only if its an Optiwhite. I think i have brainwashed her with the 'force'.

anyways, why not get a new Roma cabinet as they are quite sexy (only joking). So, are Fluval contacting MA's and other variuos places for you, cos i think the MA in Lincoln has larger Profile than the 1000, i'm sure it's a 1200 or 1500. I'm at work all weekend or else i'd nip in and find out for you. May be worth giving them a ring. They are selling their display models straight off as well at the min.

MA Lincoln
01522 697 575


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, Ian. I know the manager of that store so will give him a shout.

To be honest though I kind of prefer the thought of maintaining a 275 litre over 500! Going through 250 litres of RO per week isn't my idea of fun!


----------



## clonitza

George Farmer said:
			
		

> To be honest though I kind of prefer the thought of maintaining a 275 litre over 500! Going through 250 litres of RO per week isn't my idea of fun!



Well how do they change the water in their xx000l reef tanks? For sure they are not running buckets around the house.  There are plenty of solutions to ease your water change technique mate.


----------



## George Farmer

clonitza said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest though I kind of prefer the thought of maintaining a 275 litre over 500! Going through 250 litres of RO per week isn't my idea of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well how do they change the water in their xx000l reef tanks? For sure they are not running buckets around the house.  There are plenty of solutions to ease your water change technique mate.
Click to expand...

Hey, I'm not as stupid as you imply! I have considered lots of options...


----------



## clonitza

Sorry mate, I had no intention of being rude. Good luck with choosing the best solution for your angelfish.
Mike


----------



## George Farmer

clonitza said:
			
		

> Sorry mate, I had no intention of being rude. Good luck with choosing the best solution for your angelfish.
> Mike


No worries, Mike.  I understand your intentions are entirely honourable.  Thanks.


----------



## Francis

Hi George. 

I have the 805 which is almost the same 85 rather than 100cm long and 232L I'm happy with it. 
It is deep and a bit go a git to reach the bottom mind. The rim is edged and about 5-ish- inches above the water line
so something to keep in mind if adding an external in/outlet tube


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, Francis.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Love them and was considering it for angels as well. Well combined kit.
There are few 1200 new on eBay for a good price   
Didn't even know 1500 exist. Will keep an eye on second hand ones.


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, Ed.

I'm getting quite excited about the prospect of setting up a new tank.

I might be using the Elos substrate and ferts system in this as well.


----------



## Francis

Seapets do the 850, 1000 and 1200 still


----------



## madlan

I got one form Seapets about 6 months ago (1200)

Fluval FX5 output split to a 300w external heater and an AM1000 Co2 reactor. The box in the top left is a peristaltic pump for dosing James "All In One" solution.
Having to use a Koralia 4000 in the corner as the flow is reduced somewhat by the Y splitting\Co2 reactor.

The FX5 'just' fits with the fire extinguisher and reactor  (Freeing the other side for chemicals, food etc.)

Lighting is 4 x 39W tubes, lid is tight fitting so evaporation is practically non-existent.
The height can be a challenge to scape but does crate some interesting opportunities – Angels suit the tank well (I have 6 Leopoldi).

Your welcome to inspect if your passing Stevenage George ?


----------



## mintsauce

I'm pretty sure your sorted now (looks like on Flickr! you're setting up a Fluval Sutio 900, which I'm hopefully getting in the new year, so I'm looking forward to see what you do with it   ) But...
I was in MA in St. Albans at the weekend and they had a 1500 with 2 fluval filters on offer. Not sure of the price as it's too big for me and the side doors are daft, but might be worth a call to them.

Mark.


----------



## George Farmer

mintsauce said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure your sorted now (looks like on Flickr! you're setting up a Fluval Sutio 900, which I'm hopefully getting in the new year, so I'm looking forward to see what you do with it   ) But...
> I was in MA in St. Albans at the weekend and they had a 1500 with 2 fluval filters on offer. Not sure of the price as it's too big for me and the side doors are daft, but might be worth a call to them.
> 
> Mark.


Hi Mark.  It's actually the Profile 1000 on my Flickr.


0 Fluval Profile 1000 and Elos subtrate system by George Farmer, on Flickr

I will try to get a proper journal on UKAPS soon.


----------

